# Greetings from Texas



## OldAardvarkCrewChief (Dec 13, 2008)

Just stumbled onto this since I'm a warbird nut, I love what I've seen so far.
The name's Mike, I'm ex-USAF 1976-1982. Was crew chief on F-111D, RF-4C, OV-10A, F-15A.
Love reading up on mil acft old new, closed abandoned airbases, military history, etc..
2 things right off: My late dad, during WWII, worked for Consolidated Ft. Worth building B-24's. If I recall correctly, he did electrical installations. He once told me that to get overtime, he'd come in on weekends assist ops checking gun turrets. Somewhere, I have a picture of him some co-workers sitting in a fuselage section eating lunch.
Also, if anyone knows where I can get a copy of the poem "High Flight", couldya let me know?


----------



## seesul (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Crew chief!
Greeting from Czech Republic8) 

Btw, one guy from Waxahachie, TX, lost his live few miles away from my born town during WW2. 15th USAAF member...


----------



## fjray (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome CrewChief. 
I'm outside Houston, in Waller.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2008)

Just for you Mike:

Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth 

And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings; 

Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth 

Of sun-split clouds...and done a hundred things 

You have not dreamed of...wheeled and soared and swung 

High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there, 

I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung 

My eager craft through footless halls of air. 

Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue 

I've topped the windswept heights with easy grace 

Where never lark, or even eagle flew. 

And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod 

The high untrespassed sanctity of space 

Put out my hand, and touched the face of God. 

by John Gillespie Magee, Jr. 


Enjoy the forum.....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome Mike. Where's you work on the 111Ds? I was at Lakenheath with the 111Fs 1985-1988.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow Texan. 

If this keeps up, we will have as many Texan's here as we do Diggers!!


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome to a little heaven. Love to see more WWII aircraft enthusiest.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Where the h*ll are the Swedes....!? Oh...right...sorry! Welcome to the family ye old sausage...enjoy the ride, the cheep tricks and the dirty jokes!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello Mike, and welcome from England.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 14, 2008)

Greetings from the Great White North! 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 14, 2008)

G'day Mike. Welcome from down under. Here's a welcome snap for ya


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2008)

G'day Mike from another of the Aussie contingent, welcome mate!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the site Mike.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!



> Where the h*ll are the Swedes....!?



Migrating to other countries!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2008)

hello and welcome from england


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Greetings from a frozen Iowa!


----------



## OldAardvarkCrewChief (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey EvanGlider,Sorry for delayed response. I was at Cannon AFB, Clovis, NM. 2 tours; 1977-80, then home-basing follow-on tour 1981-82 after returning from Osan AB ROK.


----------



## OldAardvarkCrewChief (Jan 1, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> G'day Mike. Welcome from down under. Here's a welcome snap for ya



Greetings, stalwart ally!! You probably won't believe this, but in 1979, I was part of an exercise called Kangaroo III. We (523TFS) deployed to Clark AB, RP, Kunsan AB ROK, and spent 30 fun-filled days at RAAF Amberly flying (and drinking) alongside (MY GOD! I've forgotten the unit!) and their F-111C's. 
I learned a very important lesson: You guys don't screw around! We were hard-pressed to keep up. Our safety parameters at that time pretty much kept our birds (and aircrews) hamstrung. That's where I finally got to see what the F-111 could really do.
BTW, I have the same photo, F-111 fuel dump. Ya gotta be there to really appreciate the sight!


----------



## aflyer (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome Mike from another Noob. 

BTW I was nearly run over by a 111 in '77 west of Jacksonville FL. I was in a Cessna 150 @ 300 ft doing a Cable Patrol!

Cheers
Kerry


----------



## Dingo (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Greetings from Down Under. I am ex-RAAF, mostly based in Adelaide with 492Sqn. I am going to start building a Mosquito NF Mk II, from the ground up, probably 1/6 to 1/10 scale, so if anyone can help with plans or suggestions, Iwould be truly grateful. Crewchief, the F111's at RAAF Amberley are with 1 and 6 Sqn's. I was there in 92, then posted to Adelaide on the Orions. A fuel dump is an awesome sight, but as you say, you have to be there.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi again Dave. That Mossie NF II sounds an interesting project! What do you need, as I've got bits and pieces of stuff?
Plans wise, I've got some line-drawing plans for the B MkIV with sections on the FBVI (same basic construction) in 1/24th scale; if that's any use, I can get them copied and you can scale them up (!). I've also got some detail stuff on NFII equipment fit, particularly for 100 Group aircraft, sketches and photos, and of course, colour scheme drawings etc.
Terry.


----------



## DBII (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome from the Republic of Texas. I am just north of Houston

DBII


----------

